# Attempts at using dmraid not working

## danomac

Well, I used to have a dmraid array set up (yes, I dual-boot Windows) and after an update quite a while back now it stopped working. I've been trying to get it working again, but am having some difficulty.

Motherboard: Asus P5Q3 (ICH10R)

I've created a raid 1+0 array.

I've booted into a few different livecds now. Odd thing is, nothing appears in /dev/mapper.

However,

```

root@sysresccd /root % dmraid -s

*** Group superset isw_dehgiijhha

--> Active Superset

name   : isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

size   : 1953536000

stride : 128

type   : raid01

status : ok

subsets: 2

devs   : 4

spares : 0

root@sysresccd /root % dmraid -r

/dev/sdd: isw, "isw_dehgiijhha", GROUP, ok, 976773165 sectors, data@ 0

/dev/sdc: isw, "isw_dehgiijhha", GROUP, ok, 976773165 sectors, data@ 0

/dev/sdb: isw, "isw_dehgiijhha", GROUP, ok, 976773165 sectors, data@ 0

/dev/sda: isw, "isw_dehgiijhha", GROUP, ok, 976773165 sectors, data@ 0

root@sysresccd /root % dmsetup status

isw_dehgiijhha_HDD: 0 1953536512 striped 2 253:0 253:1 1 AA

isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1: 0 976768264 mirror 2 8:32 8:48 7453/7453 1 AA 1 core

isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0: 0 976768264 mirror 2 8:0 8:16 7453/7453 1 AA 1 core

```

When I try to activate the raid, it simply says:

```

root@sysresccd /root % dmraid -ay

RAID set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD" already active

device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0" is now registered with dmeventd for monitoring

device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1" is now registered with dmeventd for monitoring

device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD" is now registered with dmeventd for monitoring

ERROR: opening "/dev/mapper/isw_dehgiijhha_HDD"

```

I did try debug mode:

```

root@sysresccd /root % dmraid -ay --debug

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: not found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: searching isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: _find_set: found isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0

DEBUG: set status of set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0" to 16

DEBUG: set status of set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1" to 16

RAID set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD" already active

ERROR: device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0" is already being monitored

ERROR: device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1" is already being monitored

ERROR: device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD" is already being monitored

ERROR: opening "/dev/mapper/isw_dehgiijhha_HDD"

DEBUG: freeing devices of RAID set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0", path "/dev/sda"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-0", path "/dev/sdb"

DEBUG: freeing devices of RAID set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1", path "/dev/sdc"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD-1", path "/dev/sdd"

DEBUG: freeing devices of RAID set "isw_dehgiijhha_HDD"

DEBUG: freeing devices of RAID set "isw_dehgiijhha"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha", path "/dev/sda"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha", path "/dev/sdb"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha", path "/dev/sdc"

DEBUG: freeing device "isw_dehgiijhha", path "/dev/sdd"

```

I find it interesting that it says it's active yet it can't open a file in /dev/mapper (because it isn't there.)

The raid10 kernel module is loaded, I checked for that.

Does anyone have anything that I can try? This is super annoying, considering on an old kernel way back when it worked fine.

See here.Last edited by danomac on Sun Aug 07, 2011 12:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danomac

Sigh.

Intel fakeraid (iwsw) was moved into mdadm and using both device-mapper and mdadm causes a conflict. Took me 3 weeks to figure that out.

----------

## danomac

Update: mdadm doesn't work.

dmraid as included with genkernel doesn't work.

I had to create an initramfs with dmraid-1.0.0.rc16 for my array to work.

I'm amazed that genkernel uses a four-year-old version of dmraid. I'd wager a bunch of newer chips (like my ich10r) are not being recognized at all.

See here.

----------

